# how to install string leech?



## khuengo

My Reflex Highlander bow does not have string leech and I want to install Limb Saver leeches on the string but do not know how. I checked with LimbSaver website and they instruct me to use string separator to spread the string. I do not know what thing could be used as string separator and how I should do it. Please help me. I do not want to mess up the string before asking you guys first.
Thanks
khuengo


----------



## nuts&bolts

khuengo said:


> My Reflex Highlander bow does not have string leech and I want to install Limb Saver leeches on the string but do not know how. I checked with LimbSaver website and they instruct me to use string separator to spread the string. I do not know what thing could be used as string separator and how I should do it. Please help me. I do not want to mess up the string before asking you guys first.
> Thanks
> khuengo


khuengo:

Here you go.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2088

That's the one that I have and use.

Push the pointy end through the middle of the string bundle,
while the handle is at 90 degrees to the string.

Now, after the pointy end goes through the string bundle,
rotate the handle 90 degrees again and put the bow string into the 
notch on the bottom.

Now, the string bundle is split into a left and right half.

Insert the string leech,
and use some dental floss to tie it in.


----------



## bfisher

Depending on how tightly your string is twisted you could even use a thumb nail. It ain't that hard.


----------



## mcpdk9

*Flat screwdriver blade*

Insert the blade length wise with the string, then turn sideways to seperate the string. Slide the string leech in and take out the screwdriver.


----------



## marforme

JMO, but I know a lot of people on here would agree. Ditch the string leeches and put cat whiskers on. Heck of a lot cheaper, lasts a lot longer, and quietens the bow a little better.


----------



## khuengo

Thanks you guys for all replies. I intended to use what ever I have which is screwdriver to separate the string, just wanted to check with you to make sure it does not "kill" the string.
The little tool nut&^bolts use looks great to me. I think I will buy one for future usage.


----------

